

Safari 5 to be launched at WWDC with Safari Reader? - tlrobinson
http://9to5mac.com/Safari-5-34603946

======
adriand
When I read there was support for "HTML5 Ruby" I thought, can it be? There's
an HTML5 spec that calls for implementing Ruby in the browser?

Sadly, no: <http://www.quackit.com/html_5/tags/html_ruby_tag.cfm>

~~~
petercooper
Though not HTML5, it _is_ possible to script Ruby browser-side in IE, Firefox
and Safari: [http://www.rubyinside.com/ironruby-silverlight-ruby-in-
brows...](http://www.rubyinside.com/ironruby-silverlight-ruby-in-
browser-3192.html)

Well.. sort of ;-)

------
bradleyland
"...will apparently include a Reader functionality that will make web page
reading easier by extracting and organizing the text."

Hrm. Sounds a lot like Instapaper.

~~~
chrisbolt
Or Readability; <http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>

~~~
ronnier
Or my project which was based off of readability:

[http://toadjaw.com/article?url=http%3A%2F%2F9to5mac.com%2FSa...](http://toadjaw.com/article?url=http%3A%2F%2F9to5mac.com%2FSafari-5-34603946&mld=80&rhld=true&rl=true)

Great!

~~~
petercooper
What technique are you using to deduce what the content of the page is? A
straight port of Arc90's open source code or some magic of your own? (I'm
asking because I'm keen to improve their technique for a library I'm working
on.)

~~~
umbrae
I'd be interested in alternative methods as well. I wrote the algorithms
within readability, which are far from perfect.

------
elblanco
I'd be real interested in their method for finding only the content of a page
for "reading". Is it a custom template for most major sites or something
smarter?

------
Raphael
Been a year since the last major Safari release, so the timing seems right.

------
nerme
How much of this list is currently present in the nightly build of Webkit?

~~~
jsz0
None of the UI stuff but the JS improvements are there. About the same speed
as Chrome (so about 30-40% faster than Safari 4 according to the SunSpider
benchmark)

------
tumult
I hope the reader mode uses TeX for formatting or equivalent, getting tired of
nasty print as more and more stuff goes digital.

------
enterneo
I hope they bring back the blue progress bar.

------
avk
Thrilled about the innovation the new browser wars are bringing. Only great
things for end users!

------
nexneo
_Bing_ is added to search engines list. Better alternative then _Yahoo_.

~~~
mambodog
I'm hoping there will be some additional customisability of the search box, I
want to use google.com.au, not google.com, and I'd really prefer not to
install more Safari addons (had some issues with memory leaks in the past).

------
bobbyi
How does the XSS Auditor work?

~~~
phoboslab
I can't think of a reliable way to filter out "malicious" code without also
having many false positives.

Without having seen their solution, I feel that the browser is the wrong place
to fix this kind of problem anyway. Much like PHP tried to prevent SQL
Injection Attacks with "Magic Quotes" - we all know how that went.

~~~
X-Istence
This is not about the browser "fixing" the issue, but rather helping
developers find the issues in the first place.

